# Topics > Agriculture >  AS-PNCR-1, AS-PNCR-2, agriculture robots, AKINSOFT Software Engineering, Konya, Turkey

## Airicist

Manufacturer - AKINSOFT Software Engineering

----------


## Airicist

AS-PNCR-1

Published on May 31, 2011

----------


## Airicist

AS-PNCR-2

Published on Dec 17, 2013

----------

